# Vans and Thirytwo sizing



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Almost impossible to say. The fit will be different even between different models of the same manufacturer (even more so for 32 than for Vans). Go try them on before buying.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

hktrdr said:


> Almost impossible to say. The fit will be different even between different models of the same manufacturer (even more so for 32 than for Vans). Go try them on before buying.


Truth, sizes are fairly different between brands. 32's also seem to be wider.


----------



## Bennett (Feb 1, 2012)

Okay thanks!


----------



## huckfin (Dec 9, 2010)

another thing to consider is that 32 boots and vans boots have very different footprints. i think vans has one of the largest on the market, whereas 32 has one of the smallest.


----------



## TreesNsteeZ (Apr 27, 2012)

huckfin said:


> another thing to consider is that 32 boots and vans boots have very different footprints. i think vans has one of the largest on the market, whereas 32 has one of the smallest.


Ya definitely, im a 9.5 in Vans and im a 10.5 in Thirtytwo's.


----------



## luckboxing (Nov 16, 2010)

I had some older Vans in 11.0 (felt a very tiny bit too big), bought 32's this season in 10.5. They were quite snug, but have packed out to the point that I regret not getting 10.0 . A few people have agreed with me that 32's pack out a bit more than other boots.

As everybody else says, you really need to try them on for yourself and don't worry if they are a little snug at first.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

TreesNsteeZ said:


> huckfin said:
> 
> 
> > another thing to consider is that 32 boots and vans boots have very different footprints. i think vans has one of the largest on the market, whereas 32 has one of the smallest.
> ...


That is not what he meant. He is talking about the exterior dimensions of the boot for any given size/fit - a few brands have been marketing 'reduced footprint' boots for the last few seasons. In contrast, Vans are notoriously bulky boots.


----------

